
Apple’s iOS runs HTML5 games three times faster than Android - ukdm
http://venturebeat.com/2012/03/05/apples-ios-runs-html5-games-three-times-faster-than-android/
======
djhworld
Could this be because of the stock browser you get with Android rather than
the devices themselves?

I'd like to see these sorts of tests performed with Chrome4Android as the
browser.

------
kfarzaneh
Full results are here:
<http://spaceport.io/spaceport_perfmarks_report_2012_3.pdf>

